# dryer vent tubing,



## bland0 (Dec 17, 2014)

MESCS kit,  I have seen a lit mod with dryer vent tubing, I can't rember why the the VT was necessary?


----------



## bland0 (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry bout that, I have seen a modification on the MESCS with vent tubing, why?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Dec 17, 2014)

Bland0 said:


> Sorry bout that, I have seen a modification on the MESCS with vent tubing, why?


By removing the cold smoker attachment from being attached directly to the cook chamber, you're able to reduce the amount of heat transferred into the MES and thus smoke at a lower temp than if it was attached to the chip loader like normal.


----------



## bland0 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks, makes sense.


----------



## bland0 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks, I learn something new every time one of you nice guys respond.


----------

